# I would give a couple of limbs for this army



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Title says it all.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow those models are sooo sick :shok:

I'll bet they have a lot of business with their paint shop.
Hell I'd almost sign up for it! XD


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Better start chopping then, but keep 1 arm so you can move it across the field:wink:


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have alink for the stills? I couldn't watch it, it's so blurry in the foreground. The troops in the background looked cool though.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. If I didn't need my arms for sports, I'd up you to 3 limbs. Do you think they'd take someone else's? 

@jpunk: the end of the video is pretty good quality stills. I don't know if that's what you meant, but they're much less blurry.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Suddenly my Khorne Warriors of Chaos army is going to include Nurgle as well.


----------

